# Pork inthe Park-Salisbury,Maryland Apr17-19



## alx (Apr 6, 2009)

...........................


----------



## fire it up (Apr 6, 2009)

It's about a 3 hour drive for me so not that bad.
Hope I can make it, if so I will be sure to stop by and say hello.
Tis the season for some good Q weather.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Good luck to you Alex! If I lived closer, I'd stop by. :)


----------



## fire it up (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks ALX.  I appreciate that.  I'm going to try to make it, hopefully.
And good luck.  How many things are you competing in?  Are you competing in all the categories?  I saw they are doing a whole hog competition, that should be great!


----------



## alx (Apr 6, 2009)

..........................


----------

